# Fruit flies in Tank



## calialli (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all! I have Pebbles the Red Foot Tortoise whom I am currently keeping indoors in a 40 breeder tank. Recently I've noticed that there are little bugs flying around in her tank. I'm thinking they're fruit flies but am not positive.
I'm not really sure what to do to get rid of them! 
Any ideas?


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you sure they are fruit flies? Because I get small flies that do not have a fat body like fruit flies and when i did some research i found they are little gnats that live in soil or substrate and are pretty much water-activated meaning they breed when the soil is moist. I think they were brought it from the plants i bought at Walmart. If you have any plants i would remove them for a little while. I bought all-natural potted plant insecticide that culled them for a while, but i would bet its not safe for the tort's substrate :-/ I guess changing the substrate out and thoroughly washing the tank or table would be the next step at this point. Hope that helps


----------



## wellington (Jun 27, 2012)

They are most likely brought in, in the substrate you are using. You can either bake the substrate before using or freeze it before using. You can also take out the substrate you are using now and do the same thing, bake or freeze it, then reuse it. They probably are not fruit flies.


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 27, 2012)

I have the same problem!! They are horrible  and they crawl on my little leopards face and bother him.... There really isn't any other way to get rid of them besides baking or freezing the substrate? I have so much substrate... :-/


----------



## badkitty (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm having the same problem , I now have gnats from a spider plant I bought from home depot. I've read numerous threads on here and someone mentioned getting a praying mantis. So we have 2 mantis in the table with the tortoises and they do seem to help but as long as the substrate is moist the bugs will keep breeding.


----------



## mightymizz (Jun 27, 2012)

This is why for my redfoots, i use almost exclusively, the Sphagnum Moss. It is not "buggy", takes well to getting damp and then drying which creates humidity, and naturally helps prevent mold and fungus.

Good luck with the gnats.


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 27, 2012)

mightymizz said:


> This is why for my redfoots, i use almost exclusively, the Sphagnum Moss. It is not "buggy", takes well to getting damp and then drying which creates humidity, and naturally helps prevent mold and fungus.
> 
> Good luck with the gnats.



You've really had no gnats with the sphagnum moss? I used forest moss because it was cheaper...


----------



## mightymizz (Jun 27, 2012)

I have no gnats with the Mosser Lee Sphagnum moss. I buy it at lowes for just over $4 for a pretty decent brick of it. You do need to break it apart and remove the strands and chunks of sticks and stuff, but it has worked great for me.


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 27, 2012)

mightymizz said:


> I have no gnats with the Mosser Lee Sphagnum moss. I buy it at lowes for just over $4 for a pretty decent brick of it. You do need to break it apart and remove the strands and chunks of sticks and stuff, but it has worked great for me.



You didn't have to freeze or bake first? I may just go ahead and do that.. Those gnats are ridiculous! I put water in his indoor enclosure and not even an hour later this is what it looks like! All those white dots are hundreds of bugs in a bunch...

It's aggravating..


----------



## badkitty (Jun 27, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> mightymizz said:
> 
> 
> > I have no gnats with the Mosser Lee Sphagnum moss. I buy it at lowes for just over $4 for a pretty decent brick of it. You do need to break it apart and remove the strands and chunks of sticks and stuff, but it has worked great for me.
> ...







Wow you definitely need to change that substrate.I can't wait til my sulcatas can live outdoors, those bugs are very annoying.
Hope you find something that works better for you.


----------



## mightymizz (Jun 27, 2012)

This is pretty much what I use exclusively. You cant grow plants in it, but it is just wonderful and I have never had any issue with bugs in the 4 years I've been using it.

http://www.mosserlee.com/product/527_Long-FiberedSphagnumMoss.aspx

Like I previously mentioned, it can be "fluffed" and sprayed everyday and if you don't get it too wet, it will dry out and release humidity. I do not usually moisten the part of the enclosure that is not near the CHE because then it just stays damp. They love to burrow down into it, and even if they do consume a little of it, it supposedly won't impact the gut. I still use a plate to feed on however, to avoid unnecessary consumption just in case.


----------

